#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Центр Дрикунг Кагью Ратна Шри в Москве под духовным руководством Кьябдже Гарчена Ринпоче

## Konchog Sherab

Центр Дрикунг Кагью Ратна Шри в Москве под духовным руководством Кьябдже Гарчена Ринпоче
http://www.drikung.ru/index.php/ru

Медитации проводятся дважды в неделю — в пятницу и воскресенье — в помещении центра Римэ около метро Комсомольская
Расписание практик

Для тех, кто не может присутствовать на практике существует прямая трансляция. Смотреть её можно на главной странице нашего сайта.
Подписаться на рассылку новостей и расписания практик можно здесь

----------

Евгенич (14.07.2016)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

Друзья, актуальная информация о практиках Центра Дрикунг Кагью, предстоящих событиях и визитах учителей в нашей Группе Гугл. Подписывайтесь на рассылку:
https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=...-center-moscow
*
Ссылки из первого поста неактуальны в связи с редизайном сайта.*

Новые ссылки:

*Расписание практик*

*Веб-трансляция практик*

----------

Евгенич (14.07.2016)

----------

